# Parnis Portuguese power reserve - get it while you can?



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

I've had my eye on this lovely (pic from Google) for a while now and decided to pull the trigger.










Using the guidance provided in Ric's awesome thread about especially reputable Parnis sellers (https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/buying-parnis-read-first-798342.html), I first took a look at the bush man and daji only to find that the watch wasn't in stock. I contacted both to see when they might have more available and quickly heard back from both of them. However, the news wasn't good - bush said that "the Parnis factory has stopped producing the item" and daji said that the 2542 movement in this watch is no longer being produced. Yikes!

I obviously don't know if this definitively means that this watch is going the way of the dinosaurs or if something might've been lost in translation. But if you've been thinking about picking one of these up, it's probably best not to wait. I just made my purchase through parniswatch.net, and Jackson had them in stock, too.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.jacksonREMOVEMEtse.com/new/product-page.php?product_id=391


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

Thrax said:


> http://www.jacksonREMOVEMEtse.com/new/product-page.php?product_id=391


Right - I said that Jackson had them in stock, too. I mostly decided to go w/parniswatch since it came w/a deployment clasp.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

smacky said:


> I've had my eye on this lovely (pic from Google) for a while now and decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, that's mine!


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Wait, what??

i ordered one from parniswatch (Wilson) two weeks ago. He wrote back and said the movement was out of stock. It's the model NEW-530 that I ordered.

Have not heard back from him since...

Has yours shipped?


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

I ordered NEW-567. Hasn't shipped yet, but I've received payment confirmation and that it should ship in the next few days. I only placed the order yesterday.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok please let me know if you hear from him


----------



## dmleibo (Feb 10, 2014)

I ordered the same watch but with the black strap from parniswatch.net last month. It took a few days but I did get an email confirming it was shipped on Feb 20. I think they say it can take 15-25 business days to get delivered so I guess it could take until next week.


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

konstan said:


> Ok please let me know if you hear from him


I haven't heard from him yet, and while I'm not usually a huge stickler on timing, I plan to stay on top of my order. I visited the website to see if there was any additional info about my order there, but the site has been down since at least yesterday. Just sent them an email. :-s


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes, the web site is down, and I have not been getting any replies to my emails. I wonder what's up...


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

I got a nice reply from Wilson last night . . . he acknowledged that the website had been down (it's back up now). He also mentioned that they'd be arranging for shipping today. Here's hoping!


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

I just received one of these from wenping1970 on the Bay. This is my first Chinese mechanical watch and so far I'm very impressed. Everything works great and it looks a lot better then it's 98 dollar cost. Wearing it on a blue NATO as I type this!


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

I got one for my friend about a year ago


Now, I noticed they are no longer available as easy as you could find them a year ago. I was planning to get the dark blue dial + silver subdials


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

Getting a little concerned. Since hearing from him on the 19th, no word from Wilson. I emailed him on the 20th to ask if he had shipped my watch and for tracking info if possible. No reply. Emailed again yesterday, no reply. Am I worrying for no reason?


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

smacky said:


> Getting a little concerned. Since hearing from him on the 19th, no word from Wilson. I emailed him on the 20th to ask if he had shipped my watch and for tracking info if possible. No reply. Emailed again yesterday, no reply. Am I worrying for no reason?


As of March 21st, as per Wilson's email, he was out of stock of those movements.

I am not too worried, I just got the 44mm MM from him, and it's excellent. Sapphire crystal, too.

Ebay ppl don't offer the sapphire option that is why I have resisted ordering those off of ebay.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Been wanting to buy one for a while, noticed in ebay not many in search results, i have a few watches set to order and the end of the month and cant afford this is as well. Is the watch no longer going to be made ? or is that it will be made with a new movement ?

I sent a email to parniswatch on this one

Parnis 43mm blue Power Reserve automatic ST 2542 W - Automatic - Parnis Watch Station - Worldwide Free Shipping!

I did a ebay search and could fine only one seller and it was the last one.

Looks like im gonna have to rearrange everything now.

Update :

after emailing with parniswatch, they told me the movement is out of temporarily out of the stock but they still have the case. I mentioned i heard that that movement was no longer being made. They got really defensive and said this is popular seller and factories would not do this.



I emailed wenping1970 and she replied temporary stop production.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

smacky, mike70sk, have you heard back from parnis watch station?


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

Nope. No reply from Wilson.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

This is crazy. The things we go through to get parnis watches... I still don't think that I am meant to own one of these, because the first one Wilson sent to me got lost in the mail. This is the second one that I am waiting for.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

konstan said:


> smacky, mike70sk, have you heard back from parnis watch station?


yup as per above post. They say its temporary and a big seller.

Nothing is more desired when you can not get it.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Couldn't resist more! Just ordered this beauty from jackson + another strap

borrowed images


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

wow i only had seen stock photos of this watch, but to see it in the wild is most impressive, i was told stock on this one is getting low on this. Is that aftermarket strap ?

the silver sub dials i cant seem to find a watch with the silver do you a link you can share ?


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, it's a beautiful dial, underestimated due to lack of good photos, I think. The straps are aftermarket.

Now, Jackson replied to my email about availablity of this watch saying "no stock"
http://www............com/new/product-page.php?product_id=475

This seller replied saying it's out of stock, too 
PARNIS blue dial Power Reserve automatic men Watch - Automatic - Parnis Watch Station - Worldwide Free Shipping!

This seller..... hasn't yet replied me about availability
43mm.Parnis.Portuguese.Automatic.Power.Reserve.Blue.Dial.Watch|PARNIS|43mm Automatic|Parnis Warch

The dial with black subdials looks good in wild, too. I'll get one if I can't get the silver subdials
This seems to be the stock strap


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Even the sellers I've contacted over "a.l.i.e.x.p.r.e.s.s" say this model is out of stock 

For those interested in similar style, search ebay for "wancher watch". I have no clue of the movement, though


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I suspect the PTS Resources 2C10 movement.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Sadly it may be a done deal. and to get one have to buy a pre-owned one for alot more the new ones cost. I saw a preowned one one ebay, but its risky enough buying a new one let alone one used. Parnis shop said its best seller, so maybe after awhile it will come back.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

This model has vanished.

even here Parnis Power Reserve Automatic Black Dial with Silver Subdials
They replied as expected "out of sotck, choose another watch"


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Those parnis's are no more, they have gone the way of the dinosaur. they were good sellers, but they have lots of other good sells. the only way to get them is pre-owned or more likely pre-abused and f u c k e d


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

What I don't get is, parnis watch station is still holding on to my money. If they know that this model is gone forever, then... whats up with this?


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Was craving the dark blue/gray Portuguese + silver subdials ----> forget it 

Went looking for a gray dial Portuguese + black subdials ----> forget it

Found only black dial Portuguese + black sunburst subdials ----> Ordered one from qifa2009


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

parnis watch station claims its a temporary problem, that the cases are still there but they are out of movements, OP stated these movements are discontinued. I challenged them on this at they got very defensive, saying its lies and factory wont do this to big seller. Have you contacted them to ask if they will get your watch shortly or a paypal refund. I hope there right, but who knows!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Parnis Shop, Parnis Watch Station, Jackson Tse and Wenping1970 all still have this watch available.

Not necessarily on eBay, mind you. happy hunting.


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

mike70sk said:


> parnis watch station claims its a temporary problem, that the cases are still there but they are out of movements, OP stated these movements are discontinued. I challenged them on this at they got very defensive, saying its lies and factory wont do this to big seller. Have you contacted them to ask if they will get your watch shortly or a paypal refund. I hope there right, but who knows!


I'm going to sit tight and be patient for a bit since I'm still well within the 45 day PayPal reimbursement window (ordered around 3/14). Not feeling very optimistic, though.


----------



## ilovewus (Oct 6, 2013)

Do these watches wear big? Also these sites list the watches at 43mm and 44mm, which is it?


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Thrax said:


> Parnis Shop, Parnis Watch Station, Jackson Tse and Wenping1970 all still have this watch available.
> 
> Not necessarily on eBay, mind you. happy hunting.


I emailed PWS and Wenping both told me the blue one is out of stock. They don't stock all the watches on there website, they have to source them from the factories So just b/c its on there website does not mean its in stock.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

ilovewus said:


> Do these watches wear big? Also these sites list the watches at 43mm and 44mm, which is it?


probably something in between they do wear big cus there 14mm thick, fit more like a dive watch then dress watch.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

I haven't been wearing mine for some time.
Perhaps, it is time to sell


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

I haven't heard from Wilson in three weeks . . . I emailed him last night to ask (again) for shipping information and no reply as of yet. I know I have 45 days to go to PayPal, but anyone have thoughts about how much longer I should continue to bother to wait? I'm a bit over halfway through that time frame.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

So scarce 

Just received a reply from qifa2009 that estimated date for delivery is May, 7th, 2014. It's the black dial Portuguese.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

smacky said:


> I haven't heard from Wilson in three weeks . . . I emailed him last night to ask (again) for shipping information and no reply as of yet. I know I have 45 days to go to PayPal, but anyone have thoughts about how much longer I should continue to bother to wait? I'm a bit over halfway through that time frame.


If hes not replying to your emails, and you sent a few and this not how he normally replys, I would open up a dispute in 2 days


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

abo_hosni said:


> So scarce
> 
> Just received a reply from qifa2009 that estimated date for delivery is May, 7th, 2014. It's the black dial Portuguese.


maybe theres hope, that they will get moments and start making them again around may, so we can throw a black and blue Portuguese with all the other of dozens of watches we own !


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

mike70sk said:


> If hes not replying to your emails, and you sent a few and this not how he normally replys, I would open up a dispute in 2 days


Dispute won't be necessary, but not for the reason I'd like. I got an email from Wilson last night stating that my package was lost during shipping by the shipping agent, so he would just refund my money. The refund then came through shortly thereafter. I'm not buying the "lost" story, but at least I have my money back without having to jump through PayPal hoops. Very odd overall.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Very odd, a parnis that no seller can get right now and it was lost.


----------



## barryblack17 (Apr 7, 2014)

Wilson and Jackson both told me in the last week they're out of stock on both, FWIW.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

anybody got any new information about these ?


----------



## barryblack17 (Apr 7, 2014)

mike70sk said:


> anybody got any new information about these ?


Bothered Jackson about it again late last week--he said still out of stock.


----------



## barryblack17 (Apr 7, 2014)

Parnis Luxury *********** Reserve Chronometer 43mm Watch SS Band | eBay

Somebody posted this--surprised it's still out there, given how scarce they've recently become.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

barryblack17 said:


> Parnis Luxury *********** Reserve Chronometer 43mm Watch SS Band | eBay
> Somebody posted this--surprised it's still out there, given how scarce they've recently become.


That's Wilson, from Parnis Watch Station.
Very strange indeed.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Perhaps he hasn't updated the inventory status. I've seen "last one" for the past week, and I find that hard to believe.


----------



## barryblack17 (Apr 7, 2014)

43mm Parnis Black Pilots Power Reserve Chronometer ST2542 Movement Watch P039C | eBay

Here's a black dial for $98 shipped from what looks like a reputable seller--2 left. I think I'm going to hold out for a $85-90 shipped watch with a white dial and a strap I like. I'm going to regret it if Sea-Gull really has stopped making the movement.


----------



## Sharonh (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I saw taobao listing...is this what you are looking for? If it is...its still available on taobao.
º£Å¸ÊÖ±íPARNIS´ú¹¤ST2530º£Å¸»úÐ¾Íó±íÈ«×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±íÄÐÊ¿±í-ÌÔ±¦Íø


----------



## barryblack17 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sharonh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I saw taobao listing...is this what you are looking for? If it is...its still available on taobao.
> º£Å¸ÊÖ±íPARNIS´ú¹¤ST2530º£Å¸»úÐ¾Íó±íÈ«×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±íÄÐÊ¿±í-ÌÔ±¦Íø


That's not the popular parnis Portuguese. But taobao is a good idea. http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/det...-7s8S2&sid=c62573c2c86d7800&abtest=8&bagtype=

I found this. Can somebody translate from the Chinese? Seems like a reputable seller from the Google translate, but only black dials. Is that wrong?


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

i bought from him, my comments about this dealer are in the buying a parnis read this first thread


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Still no watch; I chose a different model from parnis watch station, and it's still not here, either. 
I am sick of this. Opened a dispute with paypal today.


----------



## Max Bouaraba (Apr 20, 2014)

This SeaGull ST2542 is out of stock and according to PARNIS it will take a long time before it's in stock again. 
That's really a pitty, since this movement is also used in many other PARNIS-models and so quite many models are effected from this. 
My guess is, it will take 6 weeks before any new stock will arrive


----------



## barryblack17 (Apr 7, 2014)

Max Bouaraba said:


> This SeaGull ST2542 is out of stock and according to PARNIS it will take a long time before it's in stock again.
> That's really a pitty, since this movement is also used in many other PARNIS-models and so quite many models are effected from this.
> My guess is, it will take 6 weeks before any new stock will arrive


Who did you talk to at "Parnis" given that such a company doesn't exist as far as I understand? Where did you hear this?


----------



## Max Bouaraba (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Barryblack17
I'm talking every day to the owner of PARNIS. PARNIS is a brand only / its not a company name. My company (LIV MORRIS) is the exclusive distributor for PARNIS in Germany. Of course I know about the rumors, that Parnis dont exist as a company  but that's not entirely correct. All PARNIS-watches that you can see on the market comes from one and the same manufacturer. Even Getat buys their components from this company. They are not visible to the outside world (no website etc) and they distribute their products only through wholesalers / mostly Chinese as you might know. Also they have some watch stores in local markets in China. 

In Germany we do have the Uhrforum and I'm active in there for example in the Parnis owner Club etc. I applied to WUS for a total different purpose / not for discussing PARNIS matters, but I find this Forum really quite nice and I think there are many questions, that I could heelp to answer as a master watchmaker but also as a distributor of PARNIS. However, let's not talk about this at this place / the thread is a different one in here.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

sound interesting, do you have any photos of these parnis stores ????


----------



## Max Bouaraba (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey Mike, 
I supposed to have such photos because about 3 years ago I did hire some Chinese friends to find the Manufacturer for me in china. In this process, I also received incredible pictures from one of this small store which was luckily running by the wife of the owner. Thats how things get started. Incredible, because the pictures were showing lots of Parnis Watches side by side / decorated without much love or style / not like what we normally would expect ) Chinese Style: No marketing, just sit and wait for the order to come ) However, this is now almost 3 years ago and I didnt store the pics nor the email. But I just asked the owner to make some shots for you. Please give it a while  Cheeers, Max

PS: I feel a bit uncomfortable because this is getting a bit off topic. Smacky opened this thread, so in my pov I should not conquer. I will open a new thread to start this PARNIS matter after I received the pics.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes, and to keep this thread on track - does anyone have *any* ideas or hints when the blue accent white dial Portuguese is going to become available again?


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

doesn't sound like any time soon, if ever, they have ones like below, although not as sot after as the ones out of production, they might be the only ones still being produced. if they don't bring the old ones back in the next 3 to 6 months i may pick one of these ones, also comes in black,


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

It's funny how rarity inspires desire. I wasn't in a rush to get one of these, but now that I realize it may not be produced again, they suddenly look more enticing.


----------



## Dark_K (Mar 9, 2014)

mike70sk said:


> doesn't sound like any time soon, if ever, they have ones like below, although not as sot after as the ones out of production, they might be the only ones still being produced. if they don't bring the old ones back in the next 3 to 6 months i may pick one of these ones, also comes in black,


Parnis-shop has this model with synthetic sapphire crystal front and back. Can this be true at that price point? Anyone has dealt with this seller before?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi guys Following this thread. I was interested in any of these with the blue hands and white face. I see a bunch on Jackson and that man bush. I am not so particular on which face I get... Are you guys saying they are all out of stock?? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## en914 (Jun 15, 2013)

spacetimefabric said:


> It's funny how rarity inspires desire. I wasn't in a rush to get one of these, but now that I realize it may not be produced again, they suddenly look more enticing.


Same here. I've been considering getting one for a while, but have been hesitant about the 43mm case size. Now that that they are rare suddenly I want one...


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

Just emailed Jackson to see if it's in stock. Any idea where I can order one? Any good eBayer?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

if your wanting the ones with the 2 circles on top of each other, those ones are out of stock and i don't even think the dealers no for sure if or when they will be in-stock,


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

mike70sk said:


> if your wanting the ones with the 2 circles on top of each other, those ones are out of stock and i don't even think the dealers no for sure if or when they will be in-stock,


What about the other styles... For example same watch with a clean dial?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

It's funny how when something sells out because of its popularity, the manufacturers and dealers are not thinking to themselves, "Maybe we ought to produce more of these."


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

im sure if they do comeback in stock they will adjust the price because of all the pent up demand.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

spacemanvt said:


> What about the other styles... For example same watch with a clean dial?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


yeah i have thought about that one,


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

Though I have never seen this watch IRL I somehow think the 2 other dials look... Cheap? Although the large face without anything might look plain... Thoughts anyone? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

i think i could live with the one i posted if if the other one never returns, the one with just numbers might look a bit plain on the bigger dial, i think you would have to see it in person to know if you like it or at least a video and good pictures.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

Agreed that's the problem

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

here ia a video of the one i posted a picture of 



 yeah it dosent do it for me while the other one still might return, take note of the youtube poster, hes got over 50 parnis watch videos, which can help when considering a parnis purchase.


----------



## Max Bouaraba (Apr 20, 2014)

just saw by accident, that someone sells his Parnis 2017 in the bay: 
Parnis Automatik Modell 2017 | eBay
looks new to me even he say its in used condition
could be a nice catch


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

I own onw myself, but ever since I've come across this thread, I've kept my eyes open, so the moment I came across this, I had to share 
http://www.jackson tse.com/new/product-page.php?product_id=391 (remove space)


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

Is it in stock?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

has anybody bothered the dealers to see if its coming back ?


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

spacemanvt said:


> Is it in stock?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Don't know. You can order it, so should be. If you want to be sure, just drop him an email


----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)

tossing him an email right now.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Word is that he has no stock, sadly.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad I bought mine when I did,excellent watch no regrets at all.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok, when can I get one of theseeeeeeeeee............... ?


----------



## greenoalive (May 24, 2014)

Ordered this from Parnis Outlet on 2nd of Feb (you read that right... :-( ) and was told movements would be in stock soon etc. Now, I get no reply to queries, requests for refunds etc. It may be pictured on the home page, but they ain't got 'em and you ain't seeing your money again...

You have been warned.

Jon


----------



## DP7 (May 30, 2014)

Anyone order from parnis dot cc?


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

i think the best way to tell, is do a power reserve search on ebay once in awhile, if there in stock there will be tons of them in the search results at that time then contact your dealer of choice. Its quite possible its a done deal


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

any update?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

eBay is now full of them: e.g. http://www.ebay.com/itm/271524520813

Of course, yesterday I paid a huge sum to buy a used one off the forum, albeit on a really nice strap!


----------



## annuvin (Feb 9, 2012)

I got my parnis power reserve the other day, but my power reserve is stuck at 40. rather than mail it back maybe someone here is bold enough to fix it?


----------



## notabotordroid (Jun 15, 2014)

Been thinking about pulling the trigger on this, I may have to


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

ordering a blue one and a black and silver one this week.


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

mike70sk said:


> ordering a blue one and a black and silver one this week.


where are you planning on buying from?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

I am guessing whatever it was that they were out of is back in stock -- lots of them on eBay for $98


----------



## Thrifty (Jan 19, 2014)

I put one in my cart at parniswatch.com and the manbush site or whatever...I am saving for a Longines Conquest GMT and that is the only reason I did not buy. I will buy one just probably around Oct or Nov. I was figuring a "out of stock" message or "order on backorder" message was going to pop up and talk me out of it...dam-nit if it continued and it was almost a impulse purchase (shakes hand at computer).


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Mine is somewhere over the pacific as we speak...

Edit, it is with customs, being delivered MONDAY!


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Mine is somewhere over the pacific as we speak...
> 
> Edit, it is with customs, being delivered MONDAY!


 I'm thinking about getting the white dial one too. Please let us know where you bought from and how you like it. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

bishop9 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the white dial one too. Please let us know where you bought from and how you like it. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I bought mine from the forum on here, and if it is anything like this one which arrived today I will love it. Big, uncluttered, clear and the blue colour is gorgeous.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

New Distressed brown leather strap for my Power Reserve.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

i picked up a blue one from bluesky on ebay, dealt with him before and it was smooth transaction, held of on the black.sliver one, these are 15mm thick so want to see if its comfortable enough.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Mine arrived this morning, on a custom Australian fish leather strap. It is a thing of beauty.


















A family shot:


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Richmondmike said:


> Mine arrived this morning, on a custom Australian fish leather strap. It is a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap. Is there anywhere online to pick it up ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

mike70sk said:


> Nice strap. Is there anywhere online to pick it up ?


Forum member Matty01 makes them, drop him a PM and he'll send you a stock list and prices.


----------



## DP7 (May 30, 2014)

annuvin said:


> I got my parnis power reserve the other day, but my power reserve is stuck at 40. rather than mail it back maybe someone here is bold enough to fix it?


Were you able to fix this? Having the same issue.


----------



## annuvin (Feb 9, 2012)

DP7 said:


> Were you able to fix this? Having the same issue.


The seller wants me to mail it back to china, and get this, he wants me to write the address in chinese. So I've written it off as a loss.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

annuvin said:


> The seller wants me to mail it back to china, and get this, he wants me to write the address in chinese. So I've written it off as a loss.


That is a new one on me!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Noticed this on eBay today&#8230; The complications and the "open heart" seem to be flipped upside down? Opinions&#8230;? I have a nice blue snakeskin band that would look nice on this one...

























*BRAND:* Parnis* 
MOVEMENT:* Automatic Power Reserve movement*

CASE DIAMETER: *44mm without crown*

THICKNESS: *16mm*DIAL COLOR: *White dial*

CASE MATERIAL: *Brushed Solid 316L Stainless Steel case with polished bezel​*BRACELET: *Leather strap*

FRONT GLASS: *Scratch proof mineral glass*BACK GLASS: *Solid Caseback​*CLASP TYPE : *Normal Tang Buckle​*WATER RESISTANT: 3* ATM​


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

MrThompsonr said:


> Notice this on eBay today&#8230; The complications and the "open heart" seem to be flipped upside down? Opinions&#8230;? I have a nice blue snakeskin band that would look nice on this one...
> 
> View attachment 1550992
> 
> ...


It's ok, but not as nice as the PR imho, but hey if you like it go for it!!

chico


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

the name of the seller please ? that happend to me before faulty movement and request to mail it back, wonder if it the same dude, i also ordered one last week, maybe the whole batch is messed

I dont agree with that policy, if the item is defective they should pay for shipment back. it encourages them to sell garabage


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Now, I'm feeling jealous the Portuguese line is back on stock after I bought my black one two months back.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

annuvin said:


> The seller wants me to mail it back to china, and get this, he wants me to write the address in chinese. So I've written it off as a loss.


The address thing happened to me once. I just printed it off the computer and sellotaped it onto the parcel. Easy solution. I can't remember which seller it was but they refunded my postage no questions asked.


----------



## cryten (Jul 9, 2014)

Who sell's these things with a sapphire crystal? I emailed Wilson from Parniswatch dot net, but he says he can't get them.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

okay got mine in the mail today, thick but not super uncomfortable, I have the same problem my power reserve does not move! i'm pissed about this, its stuck around the 10 marker as can be seen in the pic, first i will contact the seller to complain, if his only remedy is to mail a defective watch (at half the cost of the watch) and he will mail me another one, i will go to paypal, if the result is the same with paypal, then my only remedy is to leave negative feed back, which i will do , a partial refund or new one sent (which wont happen)

They have us waiting for a few months , then they unload all these junk ones on us


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

mike70sk said:


> okay got mine in the mail today, thick but not super uncomfortable, I have the same problem my power reserve does not move! i'm pissed about this, its stuck around the 10 marker as can be seen in the pic, first i will contact the seller to complain, if his only remedy is to mail a defective watch (at half the cost of the watch) and he will mail me another one, i will go to paypal, if the result is the same with paypal, then my only remedy is to leave negative feed back, which i will do , a partial refund or new one sent (which wont happen)
> 
> They have us waiting for a few months , then they unload all these junk ones on us


sorry to hear. A drop in QC and bad quality due to rushing out orders after the pent up demand was a concern of mine too. aside from the PR indicator, how do you like the watch? can you also share where you bought the watch and the eventual outcome of the complaint?

thanks


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the problems you guys are having, mine's arrived yesterday and so far so good but the strange thing with mine is that it has a silver sunburst dial instead of a white, has anybody seen a silver version before?


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sorry to hear about the problems you guys are having, mine's arrived yesterday and so far so good but the strange thing with mine is that it has a silver sunburst dial instead of a white, has anybody seen a silver version before?


oohh I like the silver dial a lot... was it advertised as white or silver sunburst?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

bishop9 said:


> oohh I like the silver dial a lot... was it advertised as white or silver sunburst?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It was advertised as white, i thought they only came in white & black variants.

chico


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

the watch is nice, the dial is nice, the exhibition case back is one of the nicest ones i ever seen, imho the leather strap is very good and comfortable, others may disagree, the watch is keep time at least for the hour i have owned it.

I can keep ya posted, but its unlikely i will get very far, they probably want the watch back and paypal probably will agree with them, although one time i had the defective watch problem, different seller different parnis. Paypal said it wasent cost effective and refunded my loss, and paypal eat the cost, i got lucky, i don't think that would happen again, but you never know. Basically i will try and if i fail i will leave negative feedback if i don't get results.

Mine is Silver as well, which i thought was odd,
I checked my purchase history and says white dial, i guess these parnis factories and sellers just change the rules as they go along
i would prefer white (cus i paid for white) the dial is still nice but i have enough sliver dial watches. i really should just stop buying these Garbage Parnis Watches

the more i look at the silver dial i hate it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

mike70sk said:


> Mine is Silver as well, which i thought was odd,
> I checked my purchase history and says white dial, i guess these parnis factories and sellers just change the rules as they go along
> i would prefer white (cus i paid for white) the dial is still nice but i have enough sliver dial watches. i really should just stop buying these Garbage Parnis Watches


I wasn't that bothered about it being silver as its my first silver dial watch & i have the white open heart version anyway, i take it you've had problems in the past with them?? i'm on my third one and i'm really happy with them

chico


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> I wasn't that bothered about it being silver as its my first silver dial watch & i have the white open heart version anyway, i take it you've had problems in the past with them?? i'm on my third one and i'm really happy with them
> 
> chico


ive bought
parnis pam 44mm gmt defective
garton 44mm pilot hand wind - no issues
sterile dial parnis milangus, no issues with the movement, but the dial was changed and the seller blamed the factory for not telling them
44 pam fiddy dome sandwich dial hand wind from jackson -no issues
and then this one - issues already discussed


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

sellers reply to my initial email

Dear friend,
Sorry for this problem.if you can't send it back to us.can you try to solve it in a watch store?we will pay for the repair fee.
if it is NOT much money.
Or,you can send it back to us.send from post office.DON'T have tracking number way.it is cheap.thank you.
Let me know,please.Sorry again.
Greeting,

my reply back

the watch makers don't have parts or knowledge of this movement, its true to send back with out tracking number is cheaper but you know with out tracking number there can be problems, i think i will have to open dispute and possibly leave negative feedback.

if you like to refund my paypal half the price ? i can make video for you to prove the power reserve dial is not working.

this watch was out of stock for a few months, now everyone that buy this from all sellers are having the same problem as me, the factory has made this problem.

Please let me know if you will consider refunding my paypal by half

regards

Mike


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

ok the seller had agreed to give me a 30 dollar refund pending a video, so i made the video last night, this watch was keeping time, but today it has stopped, nothing works, its defective 100 percent, is it possible i over winded it, or just junk. i really want this watch, but to buy another one and have this happen!

I can see why so many people exclusively collect Swiss watch's , i may need to do the same


----------



## cryten (Jul 9, 2014)

> I can see why so many people exclusively collect Swiss watch's , i may need to do the same


I can feel your pain. I'm one of those people, all my mechanicals are Swiss . This watch (the Portuguese power reserve) is my first non Swiss, and first Chinese (although I have some Chinese assembled watches with Swiss movements which clearly don't count - and are never marketed as such). Mine is still winging it's way to me and I'm still unsure what to expect.

For $110 shipped via EMS it's hardly massive risk. I'm sorry to hear yours was a POS. My expectations from this Chinese mechanical are reducing by the day.

Watch this space.

(Sorry, I lied. I have 2 Russian mechanicals...and those will run until the end of time. There's no reason to discuss those here, they're like cockroaches, they'll outlive humanity)


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

i had good luck with alpha watches, but im probably jinxing it. anyway i been emailing back and forth with the sellers, and there being dicks about it, the said my subdial was fine, but then i told them the entire movement was dead, and offered me 30 dollars, its probably the best deal i can get, but because there being so difficult to deal with and so ignorant with me, i opened a paypal dispute, its unlikely i will win, cus they use there excuse you have to mail it back to us. the postage in Canada is about 65 dollars with tracking number (we have the highest post in the world i think), so i probably loose because of that little loophole they use. but i be damned if i'm gonna take 30 bucks after the way they treated me, i might as well loss it all and go out fighting. I haven't left them negative feedback, that's the only bargaining chip i have, but will gladly leave very negative feedback after the dispute if its not settled properly


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

they actually refunded me the entire cost of the watch shortly after a paypal dispute and asked i would leave positive feedback. i will leave positive feedback because the end result is good. but do you know wanna know the real sick thing is ? I still want this watch. but i will have to wait for a new batch, problem with any parnis seller (and most sellers) and ever our wus parnis sellers they want you to mail back the defective watch, which is fine if you live in a country were its only gonna cost 20 bucks.


----------



## cryten (Jul 9, 2014)

Good to hear you got a good result in the end. I hope I don't have to follow in your footsteps. 

Who did you buy from? It might be of interest for others here for two reasons 1) they sent you a defective watch, and 2) They eventually stepped up to the plate and made things right for you (after some work from your end).


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

*the seller* *was  bluesky537 but i think it was just another account for xiao12580. I dont nessarly fault bluesky537 for the issue, i think the factory made a bad butch, im gonna try to save up and buy some swiss watches
If i buy a parnis again i'm gonna see if the seller i choose is willing to at least do a small quality control check, at least wind it make sure it works and is keep time. maybe parnisshop would do that for me i dunno.
Alpha i purchased 3 watches from them all good, my experience with them has been good, although others may be different.*


----------



## cryten (Jul 9, 2014)

I just checked out his listings. He has these watches with the back they should have come out with.









I love this back. It fits the movement properly.









Mine, and all others has this awful thing screwed to the back. The glass is too big for the movement size. Who wants to see the movement holder and winding stem? It looks like crap. Unsigned movement with fake blued screws is bad enough, but to put the wrong size exhibition back on it is ridiculous.

That back he has is a thing of beauty. A little laser etching on the rotor along with this back would make a nice watch into a real stunner (loosing the fake blued screws might help too).

I might just message him and see if he'll sell me one (just the back- or maybe the case).


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

cryten said:


> I just checked out his listings. He has these watches with the back they should have come out with.
> 
> View attachment 1568581
> 
> ...


Be warned. Bluesky does have that picture but you won't get that case back. I ordered from them and got the inferior case back. However contrary to some others on here the watch does work perfectly including the power reserve indicator.


----------



## cryten (Jul 9, 2014)

I sent him a message and he said he can send me the case back for $12 shipped. Sounds reasonable to me, so I've just given him 12 of my dollars. Now to wait and see what he sends me.

He did say that he'll email me photos before he sends it, just to make sure he has it right....what could possibly go wrong? :think:


----------



## WesB (Jul 9, 2014)

I want one too! lol
I got the cruddy one (from different seller).


----------



## cryten (Jul 9, 2014)

I just got a message from him, He sent it out today. No photo though, but "our worker said it is same"
I'll post some photos when it turns up.


----------



## WesB (Jul 9, 2014)

cryten said:


> I just got a message from him, He sent it out today. No photo though, but "our worker said it is same"
> I'll post some photos when it turns up.


Please! 
I need about 3 of those case backs. 
(It's an addiction)


----------



## WesB (Jul 9, 2014)

These are nice watches for the money. 
My thoughts are the ST2530 is nice, but the black calender with white numerals is hard to see. I also think the power reserve indicator is in an odd spot.
The 2542 has a classic look. The placement of the seconds chapter at 6 and power reserve at 12 is reminiscent of the old American wind indicator pocket watches. It's a shame they were discontinued in 2012. 
The 2505 is very cool. I love the "fly wheel" and exposed balance. It's odd to me they put a center sweep seconds hand and seconds hand on the fly wheel. (Prefer one or the other)
The fly back date is awesome too.
I'm working on a project using one of the 3 movements. Due to the simplicity of it, I chose the 2530. Oh, and the date function will be completely omitted.


----------



## cryten (Jul 9, 2014)

> Please!
> I need about 3 of those case backs.
> (It's an addiction)


I just hope that he's sent me what I asked for. I will update you the moment it arrives as I am also eagerly anticipating its arrival.

If he did what he promised, I suspect he'll soon be inundated with case back orders - and like any good business man, I hope he profits from it.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

cryten said:


> I just hope that he's sent me what I asked for. I will update you the moment it arrives as I am also eagerly anticipating its arrival.
> 
> If he did what he promised, I suspect he'll soon be inundated with case back orders - and like any good business man, I hope he profits from it.


That case back is much improved, look forward to seeing your new arrival.


----------



## Scott25.stl (Jul 24, 2014)

cryten said:


> Who sell's these things with a sapphire crystal? I emailed Wilson from Parniswatch dot net, but he says he can't get them.


Parnis Watch USA claims to have sapphire crystal standard, no upgrade. I'm a little skeptical at that price point though. They also claim to be 'based' in Texas and to take returns in Texas, which is interesting considering returning a watch to China seems to be one of the biggest downsides if there's a problem with Parnis watches.



Richmondmike said:


> That case back is much improved, look forward to seeing your new arrival.


x2. Can't wait to see the outcome of this!


----------



## WesB (Jul 9, 2014)

smacky said:


> I've had my eye on this lovely (pic from Google) for a while now and decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this seems to be true, from multiple sources. Production ended in 2012, according to a factory I deal with in HK.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

WesB said:


> Unfortunately this seems to be true, from multiple sources. Production ended in 2012, according to a factory I deal with in HK.


They are back in stock now, Available on ebay and most homage sellers

chico


----------



## WesB (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes they are. But movement is discontinued. So this is it for the 2542 - unless they restart production.


----------



## WesB (Jul 9, 2014)

Man bush jie has also confirmed seagull no makes this movement.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I have seen a few parnis watches on ebay with the twin dials at 12 & 6 listed as the seagull 2555??

chico


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> must be the seagull 2555 thats in the new batch
> 
> chico


How does the 2555 compare to the old movement?


----------



## WesB (Jul 9, 2014)

Do they make a 2555 with a power reserve indicator?


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

does anybody else find the watch a little top heavy ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

mike70sk said:


> does anybody else find the watch a little top heavy ?


No can't say I've noticed that, I find it very comfortable on the wrist

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

mike70sk said:


> does anybody else find the watch a little top heavy ?


It depends what you are used to. All automatics feel a little unstable at first because of the rotor winding, if you are used to quartz or hand wind, but compared to a diver watch it is a dream to wear!


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

Got mine from Jackson yesterday. Swapped the strap and enjoying it today.
Silvery dial which glints nicely in the sun and is keeping very good time


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

phil.waters.146 said:


> Got mine from Jackson yesterday. Swapped the strap and enjoying it today.
> Silvery dial which glints nicely in the sun and is keeping very good time


Wear it in good health. It's nice it has the new sunburst dial
I'm waiting for mine from Jackson, too. Also waiting for another strap


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

phil.waters.146 said:


> Got mine from Jackson yesterday. Swapped the strap and enjoying it today.
> Silvery dial which glints nicely in the sun and is keeping very good time


Mine's says hi!! lol

chico


----------



## USER876 (Feb 15, 2007)

22 mm lugs on this watch? I'm looking to buy here for $75

*Decent? : SeaGull 2542 Power Reserve Automatic Movement (Sea-gull 2542) Power Reserve*

PNA0005E Parnis SS *********** Reserve 43mm Automatic Watch [PNA0005E] - $75.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

USER876 said:


> 22 mm lugs on this watch? I'm looking to buy here for $75
> 
> *Decent? : SeaGull 2542 Power Reserve Automatic Movement (Sea-gull 2542) Power Reserve*
> 
> PNA0005E Parnis SS *********** Reserve 43mm Automatic Watch [PNA0005E] - $75.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch


Yeah it's 22mm lugs, i got my open heart PR from parnis shop, has a great finish and runs perfect.

that's a good price, i was £60 from the bay

chico


----------



## TomFord (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone know where this watch can be bought? Looking for the 43mm silver/white dial power reserve.


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

I got mine from jackson and it is silver
HW33


----------



## TomFord (Aug 5, 2014)

phil.waters.146 said:


> I got mine from jackson and it is silver
> http://www............com/new/product-page.php?product_id=391


website doesnt work^


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry Tom,
Not sure why that doesn't work.
Find Jackson online and then in the product search ( left hand ) put in HW33

Edit: my bad - MM branded watches for sale so can't like to that site. Just realised!


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

Edit - doesn't like the like so it must be blocked.


----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

Hi all,

I ordered the parnis portuguese from bluesky537 but it came with a silver sunburst dial instead of the white matte dial I was expecting. The caseback is also the crappier version, full glass instead of glass/steel. 

Does anyone know where I can buy the white matte dial version with the better caseback? Are there certain sellers for this? I'm probably going to end up selling my silver version.

Thanks!


----------



## peete563 (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone knows where to find a 43mm Parnis power reserve with the grey dial?

Can't find it anywhere...

Anyone maybe wants to tet rid of his? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Juergen1 (Sep 11, 2014)

phil.waters.146 said:


> Got mine from Jackson yesterday. Swapped the strap and enjoying it today.
> Silvery dial which glints nicely in the sun and is keeping very good time


Nice Band
Which material and where did you get it?


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

Juergen1 said:


> Nice Band
> Which material and where did you get it?


Thanks, I got it from here :
http://www.westonwatchstraps.co.uk/...-Strap-%2b-coloured-stitch.-20,-22,-24mm.html and added a deployment buckle off of the Bay.


----------



## peterll (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi 

Sorry to dredge up an old thread but does anyone know where to get one with a white face? All the sellers i have checked inc man bush and jackson tse advertising as white say they only have silver , as white is no longer produced.

I'm not keen on the silver , please can anyone help as I'm desperate to get a white one, even second hand! 

thank you


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Mine arrived this morning, on a custom Australian fish leather strap. It is a thing of beauty.
> 
> A family shot:


I was wondering which one of these 2 should I get, any recommendation guys?
Oh and from what I've been reading, the dial is kind of silver-ish, which sure is a turn off. But it looks quite white here, so I'm confused.

and it says on jackson. tse that the diamater is 44mm, have Parnis changed the design or they just provide inaccurate information?

Sorray, too many questions, Imma shut up


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

The dials used to be white with a subtle sparkle to them. Now they are sunburst silver. 

At least on the Portugese Power Reserve models (sub-dials @ 12 + 6).


----------



## Pottertons (Feb 7, 2015)

After skimming through this thread, would it be safe to assume that purchasing one of these watches from A.Express is a bad idea?


----------



## Pottertons (Feb 7, 2015)

MrThompsonr said:


> New Distressed brown leather strap for my Power Reserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

WOW, this one is an absolute beauty!!!


----------



## Darrin Todd (Sep 11, 2015)

I got this watch recently on Amazon, along with a Parnis pilot watch (below) that I believe is using the same or a similar movement. Both are excellent time keepers and are of very high build quality. I'm extremely impressed so far, considering that I got the pair for $265. In keeping with most of these Chinese watches, the packaging is nothing to write home about, which wouldn't really matter you unless you plan to buy them as a gift for someone. In that case, I'd buy a cheap presentation watch box to go along with it.


----------



## Andryx (Sep 18, 2015)

That is mine...
Con:
Noise bilacer (is right?)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andryx (Sep 18, 2015)

Guys its possible replace the bearing of parnis (seagull movement) with bearing of ETA?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

